# Mounted Riot Cop



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The original:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol: London Crowd-Control in action... :lol:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

/b/ is going to love this


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

TJ Belfiore said:


> /b/ is going to love this


What or who is /b/ ?


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Nice photo, edited and original. Tried to get a decent shot of it inside the museum, the noise and blur was ridiculous, lighting was attrocious IMO - how do you manage it!!!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

TJ Belfiore said:


> /b/ is going to love this


Have you posted it there? I haven't been to /b/ in almost 2 years.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

DonaldG said:


> What or who is /b/ ?


an explanation please .. as requested by Don too .. it seems at least two people know and at least 2 people don't :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

TheAtheist said:


> Nice photo, edited and original. Tried to get a decent shot of it inside the museum, the noise and blur was ridiculous, lighting was attrocious IMO - how do you manage it!!!


1) I use a monopod where ever posible...
2) set the camera at the higher ISO sensitivity - in my case, the Canon 5D Mkll was set to ISO 6,400 which allowed 1/60 @ f/8


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

> Tried to get a decent shot of it inside the museum, the noise and blur was ridiculous, *lighting was attrocious *IMO



Because of the huge dynamic range of the camera sensor I was able to get this panorama, hand held , no monopod.

1/40 @ f/4.5 ISO:6400
I make no apologies for posting an oversize image









If you remember the part wher there was very little light these nest two were catured. Monopod was used. No flash.


1/100 @ f/3.5 ISO:6400










1/40 @ f/10 ISO:6400


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

/b/ is /b/. I can't really.. explain it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

TJ, you've made a few cryptic responses that I really don't understand .. and if by chance you are trying to place characters in bold print you need to place * at the beginning and [ /b] at the end (without any spaces between characters)*


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

My apologizes.

/b/ is basically an image board.

..

....

How did you make this image, Donald?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

No problem .. just wasn't sure (and that hasn't changed) what you were on about :laugh: never mind .. I suppose you need to be "in the know" :wave:


----------

